# e caller



## sallysue (Dec 8, 2009)

My caller is worn out and I am in the market for another . I don't want to spend a ton of money because I just use for is crow hunting . What do you guys think in the 200 buck range


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I know you said $200.00 but most callers in the price range are not very good. I picked up a Foxpro FX3 last spring, they run about $400.00 and am very satified with it. Plenty of volume, the preloaded calls sound pretty good (there are 2 different crow calls) and the remote is very nice. My only complaint would be for the money you spend they could throw in the soft case (it costs about 39.00). You would also want to get the rechargable battery kit also.


----------



## sallysue (Dec 8, 2009)

I read the reviews on them and nothing but good . And that maybe is the way to go.


----------



## somdshootnet (Feb 16, 2010)

My old Johnny Stewart cassette caller died a few years ago, so, on the legs of desperation, I fired up the old portable shelf stereo that also operates on 8 D batteries and has a CD player built in and a dual cassette deck as well. I wired my horn speaker for the speaker jacks on the back of the stereo and now I can use the portable stereo for crow CD's & Cassettes with all in one power. It's loud and it doesn't require recharging and the batteries last for several hunting trips. It is quite lightweight too. I have yet had a need to buy another caller, since I can set in the field and listen to some rock and roll radio while I'm not hunting, talk about multi-purpose.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ditto "fox pro" been using their product since 2001,and just recently found out how good the customer service is.Here's an idea,contact them @ "fox pro.com" ask them if they have any of there refurbished model #416,it has 15 calls with a remote and a 100yd range,should be less than $200~

Tim

PS~ Make sure you get the crow party call and crow fight,they work great and any other calls you might want for predetors like baby racoons,coyote challenge call,wounded jack rabbit etc.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Go to the fox and coyote section above here and read the Home Made E caller thread.

Mine works great.

 Al


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Go to the fox and coyote section above here and read the Home Made E caller thread.
> 
> Mine works great.
> 
> Al


I second that!!! Built my own when my johnny stewart cassette died 2 years ago and I LOVE IT!!!! Built one for my buddy this spring and we used both of em for spring snow geese this year. Last year I ran mine off of a car CD player but now I have mine running off of my ipod. I run 4 radioshack power horn speakers. I point them all different directions while crow hunting to give 360 degree sound coverage. They LOVE it!!!

INhonker1


----------

